# Where do you store car care products?



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi guys and gals

Now that I have a TT S on order I am starting to assemble my collection of cleaning/waxing/polishing products etc. I would like to keep these all in a dedicated area in my garage, but rather than just use standard wooden shelves wondered if there were any clever and inexpensive storage systems out there. If any one knows of one I would love to hear about it.

Regards

James


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi James, i just use plastic shelving, from b&q, and a couple of the plastic storage boxes with fitted lids to keep my micro fibre towels and wash mitts in


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ye just keep your mitt and M/F's dry and clean, the rest can just sit on shelves etc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I store mine in one of these

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=299


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

This is what my stuff sits on in the corner of the garage

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... ELVING.htm

plus a plastic storage box with a clip on lid for the cloths...both are cheap as chips!

Regards
Ross


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

My expensive Zymol, stays in the house, like my mit and drying towel. Too cold and too dusty in most gagrages.


----------

